# Gibt es hier Haskellers?



## Landei (23. Jun 2011)

Will nur mal so ganz allgemein in die Runde fragen, ob hier noch jemand Haskell macht....


----------



## tfa (23. Jun 2011)

Noch nicht. Ich habe mir "7 Languages in 7 Weeks" gekauft, Haskell kommt erst ganz zum Schluss dran. Also vielleicht in 6 Wochen


----------



## Antoras (23. Jun 2011)

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit ein paar Wochen mit der Sprache, bin aber bisher noch nicht viel weiter als bis zu den Basics gekommen, da ich noch sehr viel Zeit beim Lernen mit Scala verbringe.



tfa hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir "7 Languages in 7 Weeks" gekauft, Haskell kommt erst ganz zum Schluss dran.


Das Buch hab ich auch, aber ich hab es schon durch. 
Das Kapitel über Haskell war glaube ich das Erste, das ich durchgemacht hab, danach ging es in wilder Reihenfolge weiter.


----------



## Haave (23. Jun 2011)

Scala hat mir Appetit auf funktionales Programmieren gemacht und damit auf Haskell und Lisp - auf Lisp eigentlich sogar noch mehr, nachdem ich dieses Tutorial durchgearbeitet hatte: http://lisperati.com/casting.html. Da in der Uni jedoch Haskell verlangt wird, habe ich mich erst mal mehr damit beschäftigt und dabei Learn You a Haskell for Great Good! gefunden. Das macht echt Spaß  Weit bin ich aber noch nicht gekommen, zu viel anderes um die Ohren. Beizeiten folgt dann hoffentlich noch Lisp mit Land of Lisp.

Sag mal, Landei, bist du eigentlich auf Jammni registriert? Da gibt's einen Nutzer mit diesem Namen.


----------



## musiKk (23. Jun 2011)

Ab und an ganz gerne. Ich benutze es allerdings mehr, um meinen Horizont zu erweitern (z. B. bei Project Euler). Für "echte" Programme fehlt mir dann doch die Geduld oder Mentalität.

Was bei Haskell halt immer toll ist, ist die Community. Im IRC-Channel z. B. wird man meist schnell aber immer freundlich beraten und aufgenommen.


----------



## Landei (23. Jun 2011)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal, Landei, bist du eigentlich auf Jammni registriert? Da gibt's einen Nutzer mit diesem Namen.



Ja, bin ich.


----------



## fastjack (23. Jun 2011)

Ich habe das jahrelang gemacht (Hugs). Davor Miranda auf Solaris.


----------



## Landei (24. Jun 2011)

Wäre es vielleicht eine gute Idee, neben der Script-Ecke auch ein Unterforum für funktionale Sprachen zu haben? Natürlich ist mir klar, dass das hier ein Java-Forum ist (wie ich messerscharf aus dem Namen geschlossen habe). Aber für funktionale Sprachen lässt sich kaum ein deutschsprachiges Forum finden, das gut besucht und technisch auf der Höhe ist, zumal wir ja schon Clojure und Scala "im Angebot" haben.


----------



## Antoras (24. Jun 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> [...]zumal wir ja schon Clojure und Scala "im Angebot" haben.


Zu denen vllt. ein mal pro Woche etwas gepostet wird...


----------



## Landei (24. Jun 2011)

Das ist immer noch häufiger als Haskell-Posts bei jammni (über die Foren-Technik dort will ich mich gar nicht auslassen).


----------



## Haave (24. Jun 2011)

Find ich keine schlechte Idee. Und das News-Forum gibt's ja auch, obwohl da nicht bombe viel passiert.


----------

